# Isle Of Skye by Train



## caravanman (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi folks, I have started a report about my trip, with a few pics, I hope some of you enjoy the contrasts with USA! Click here for Scottish rail trip!

B) Ed.

PS You can view larger versions of the pics by clicking them!

(also more pics ...see below)


----------



## MrFSS (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice report - yes - quite difference to Amtrak, it seems. Was there no meal service on this train?


----------



## caravanman (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi, thanks for the comment, I am slow on the keyboard, so there is a little more to add when my fingers allow!

There was a small snackbar as shown in the lounge picture, which had 1 railway employee doing table service and making the food...microwave only! We had tea and biscuits there before settling for the night on the way back...tea made with boiling water! The main purpose of the night sleeper service is to get people from one end of the country to the other while they sleep, so food is secondary. On the daytime services there will be dinning facilities, especially for 1st class passengers.

Ed. B)


----------



## caravanman (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi again, I have some better pics here:click link

You need to enter the password: private

Ed B)


----------

